# Pulse Bodyworks



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

So as some of you may know, someone decided to drive into my car last month at a recycling center, leaving it like this.








[/URL]

So I ring Sky to report a non fault claim, they put me in touch with Kindertons claim management. Kindertons arrange for the car to be collected and a hire car left with me. My car is taken to Pulse Bodyworks in Dagenham.

I ring Pulse a few days later and ask what is being done to the car. My main point of contact is a guy called Darcy. I go and view the car a few days later with it looking like this.



I explain that I want the best possible job done and am a bit particular about the car. He seems to understand.

A couple of weeks go by, and the car is ready to be collected. On arrival It looks good as new, blinded by the fact it is fixed, I don't do a thorough check and drive it home.

I give it a clean and that's when I notice that the front lip has a straight white line of paint on the black part, and there is white over spray on the drivers wing mirror, which came off with some claying.








[/URL]

I also notice that they have damaged the rubber on the window of the drivers door.








[/URL]

I call the bodyshop on Monday to complain, I take the car to show them and they agree to respray the front lip and replace the window rubber.

Friday Kindertons call me to let me know the car will be ready on Monday, and that it is being valeted on Saturday. I ask them not to touch the car as I would prefer to clean it myself.

I go to collect the car Monday and it has been cleaned. I get the car home and all seems fine, until I notice that both wing mirrors have lots of scratches on the glass. I tried to polish out with Ceriglass, but no joy.

I call the bodyshop to complain, I take the car back to them to show the damage, they try to polish them out with what looked like an air compressor with a pad on the end, they burned the glass.








[/URL]

They agree to replace the glass on both mirrors (Still not done)

All through the process Darcy has been really approachable, but I feel let down by the quality of work and the fact that I had to discover it myself. I explained to him
it would of been better for him to ring me, say they had damaged things and that they would repair. All trust was lost due to this not being done.

I can only say for anyone looking for a bodyshop, do not go to Pulse Bodyworks.

And to add insult to injury, I have to go through this all again next week, as my GF was drove into the back of last week, so her car is off to a bodyshop too!


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

To be honest, and this will sound bad, but this thing is commonplace, I work in a bodyshop and the fact is stuff does break off, or small details are missed, I myself have stuck on broken window rubbers and hoped for the best, it depends on the customer and as this is a detailing site, the majority of people are very into detail of things

Of course it's not right, but that's how the world works, if you can get away with it without ordering any parts and it doesn't come back, then all is good.

I'm glad you're getting yours sorted, the bodyshop sounds very reasonable ordering new parts where needed and reworking any areas, I'm afraid for us detailed folk it's what you have to do to get it how you want it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You shouldn't have gone down the accident management route. That just bumps the claim value up to silly levels for no reason. 

You also have a legal right to choose the bodyshop of your choosing.

Hopefully your car gets fixed to the level you should expect.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

See, now this is what I don't understand.

Why did Sky put me onto a claim management company?

Why did they not put me in contact with my insurers?

This is the first time I have ever had to go through the claim procedure, and to me, it all stinks as one big con!

Kerr - The car is back, just waiting on glass for mirrors.

JCoxy - I understand most people probably wouldn't of even noticed. I wonder if there is a detailing inspired workshop out there somewhere, for us all!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

dal84 said:


> See, now this is what I don't understand.
> 
> Why did Sky put me onto a claim management company?
> 
> Why did they not put me in contact with my insurers?


Just a stab but as it was a clear non fault accident it means your insurer doesn't have to pay out on repairs, replacement car etc even for a short period. Scale that up and it's a massive potential saving to them.

Problem there and I'm not suggesting this was the case here but...if you know somebody is on the hook to pick up the bill could the repairing garage potentially abuse that? Use for example more expensive paint and components generally, repairs take longer, "courtesy car" (which invariably is supplied as a credit hire car) with you for longer and more expensive on the duration and rate. It could go on...does the garage have a commercial arrangement...do they get a kick back from the hire company for example.

To stress not saying that was the case here but it's easy to see the potential for abuse and Insurers have even been criticised by the Transport Select Committee for ripping each other off when it comes to repairs and replacement vehicles and the likes!

Funny that doesn't get half the press coverage the non existent "compensation culture" does...it's almost like the insurance industry controls media coverage with a compliant press who don't like paying out on CFAs when they lose libel/defamation claims so will jump into bed with anybody pushing an agenda to do away with CFAs...allegedly


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

MDC250 - I have to say I agree with everything you said. I said this to my boss at the time, the longer they have my car, the longer I have the hire car, the more it costs etc.

The funny thing is, me and the person who hit me, are both with the same insurer. Could they still make money from that situation?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Same insurer = makes no sense!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

tosh said:


> Same insurer = makes no sense!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Commission for passing your details on to the accident management company.

Then next year "sorry sir your insurance premium will be going up by xx% due to all the high cost insurance claims".

Wait for the personal injury claim phonecalls to start too.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

dal84 said:


> MDC250 - I have to say I agree with everything you said. I said this to my boss at the time, the longer they have my car, the longer I have the hire car, the more it costs etc.
> 
> The funny thing is, me and the person who hit me, are both with the same insurer. Could they still make money from that situation?


Potentially so but I stress again I'm not suggesting there is anything untoward here. It's quite common Insurers will be on both sides of a claim. They invoke a "Chinese Wall" l, in theory treating each claim separately and I should imagine they have to be pretty compliant there.

Overall there is a lot of money floating around back and forth but one thing I'm pretty sure about is that the consumer pays at the end of they day as insurers are not charities. It's the double standards that gets my back up when the bemoan the reasons for premium hikes.

Anyway, hope you get sorted and this is put down to a bad experience


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well it seems the pain is not over.

I have noticed these marks appear in the paint of the front bumper. I am taking the car back to the bodyshop on Thursday.

Anyone know what could of caused this?








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Paints flaking off in the corner!!!
Poor prep
Dunno what marks your on about?


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

The dark spots on the bumper. At first it looks like something that should come off with some claybar, however, having tried, it appears whatever it is, is actually in the paint.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah it's dirt in the paint, white is a terrible colour to paint, I hate doing them.

I've had black specs in white too, but not as bad as that


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

The dirt hasn’t just appeared though has it...
That peeling paint will get worse though, get the pressure washer on it, it’ll blow off in chucks :doublesho


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Bad paint job round the Tow eye Cap


----------

